# Copier sur iPhone, coller sur ordi



## kman (17 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous.
Je recherche une appli iphone (et mac/pc) qui permette de copier un texte; et le coller sur le PC (sous windows). Ayant forcément une appli compagnon sur l'ordi, avec une liaison BT (bluetooth) ou wifi. Connaissez vous quelque chose du genre ?

(le but est de copier le texte dicté sur l'iphone sans devoir m'envoyer des mails et attendre que le texte arrive sur l'ordi.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2014)

je pense que c'est plus une question pour un forum pc. Sur Mac tu aurais la solution de la coller dans Notes sur l'iPhone et de la retrouver dans Notes sur le Mac. 
Et si c'est du texte qui tu dictes à la voix tu pourrais le faire directement sur le mac. Dans ton cas le plus simple est celui que tu cites : l'envoyer par mail...


----------



## quetzal (27 Juin 2014)

Essaie ClipCloud. Ça marche très bien dans les deux sens.


----------



## lineakd (27 Juin 2014)

@kman, il y a l'app filedrop sur iphone qui permet le transfert de fichiers entre le smartphone et un mac ou un pc mais je ne l'ai pas tester. Il ne semble fonctionner qu'en wifi.


----------

